# Emergency Alert System Messages



## MelSmith (May 10, 2008)

Dear Tivo,


Please do not disable all my Tivo functionality when displaying an alert message.
Please do not display an alert message that expired hours before being displayed.
Please fix the date so that it is correct to today, not the year 2037.
Please either overlay the alert on top of what I am watching, when I am watching something pre-recorded; or resume playback automatically when the message ends - as the border text claims is supposed to happen!

Thank you.


----------



## Attack (Jul 30, 2001)

I agree, I hate when I'm watching a movie at 2am and the alert test message causes me to miss 2 - 5 minutes of the movie. 

I believe it is a channel that is displaying the alert and if that is the case an overlay won't work. If I'm not recording on both turners use the other turner to display the alert.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Alas, few if any of these things are up to TiVo. But you could try talking to your cable company about it.


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with all of these statements. Even the SA 8300HD(Comcast, TWC...) will display the alerts on any channel, in any menu, and if you rewind after the alert is over the message is no longer there. (it is not captured in the recorded stream)


----------

